# British police break up brawl in the UK's House of Commons with tear/CS gas



## CougarKing (31 Mar 2009)

At least it didn't turn out the way it does in other country's legislatures, such as in Taiwan's Legislative Yuan a few years ago, when one official used a stapler on a rival party official during a similar brawl in the actual legislative chamber.  ;D

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/afp/090331/world/britain_politics_media



> *Police break up House of Commons brawl with CS gas *
> 
> Tue Mar 31, 7:23 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (31 Mar 2009)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> At least it didn't turn out the way it does in other country's legislatures, such as in Taiwan's Legislative Yuan a few years ago, when one official used a stapler on a rival party official during a similar brawl in the actual legislative chamber.  ;D



A stapler?  Better get out the tasers...


----------



## medicineman (31 Mar 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> A stapler?  Better get out the tasers...



Obviously you've never had your noggin stapled to itself before ;D.

MM


----------



## dapaterson (31 Mar 2009)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Obviously you've never had your noggin stapled to itself before ;D.
> 
> MM



You're the doc -  stapling is a routine medical procedure nowdays.


----------



## medicineman (31 Mar 2009)

Skin edge to skin edge yes - not skin to muscle and bone though.  That's a political brawl/street fight procedure ;0.

MM


----------

